# Old School Chapel, Colchester, Essex -July, 2009



## Lightbuoy (Dec 2, 2009)

Had me eye on this one for quite a few years. Noticed earlier on this year that something was being done, as half the back wall had been ripped out!  Looks like the place is in the process of being stripped and gutted-out (albeit at a snails pace). The School next door is still very much in use.

*Approach in silence.....*






































*First peek of the inside.....*

























Thanks for looking


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 4, 2009)

This is lovely, LB. Only had a very brief look as I'm using a library computer...no internet connection for five days whilst waiting for a new router!!!  Hope to see and read it properly when I'm back. Very nice find.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks Foxy -hope you get connected sooner rather than later


----------



## NobodyGirl (Dec 8, 2009)

noiice find!!


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 11, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> Thanks Foxy -hope you get connected sooner rather than later



Cheers m'dear. Still not connected.  Still at the library...well, not all the time since last friday...you know what I mean! Lol.


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 11, 2009)

Very different for you fella..good to see you out n about again.Well done.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Dec 12, 2009)

NobodyGirl said:


> noiice find!!



Thank you!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Dec 12, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Cheers m'dear. Still not connected.  Still at the library...well, not all the time since last friday...you know what I mean! Lol.



 Come on now, you can be honest -just admit you hide in the Library just before it closes at night!!!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Dec 12, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> Very different for you fella..good to see you out n about again.Well done.



Thanks klempner -I take it that when you said "very different", you were really saying -"thank goodness, it's not another Severalls Hospital report?" 
Ta for the interest


----------



## Madaxe (Jan 11, 2010)

Good find Lightbuoy. Do you have any update on this place as in wether it is now in use or not?
Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Madaxe. Thanks for the positive comments!
Well, it's funny you should ask, as I passed here at the weekend, and it's now got a large arched window at the rear (the same wall that had been partially demo'd). Got a few snaps. Will try to add them when I get a mo


----------



## Madaxe (Jan 11, 2010)

That'd be good to see Lightbuoy.
Lovely looking old building.
Look forward to seeing it.

Thanks!


----------



## urbtography (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah theyve converted this place into a house i think, i was passing the other day and noticed some stuff in their skip i needed so popped in for a chat, looks very nice on the inside now.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice work LB, good to see something a bit different. Keep it up mate!


----------

